# Class V tubin Vallecito



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Bumpin' and Grindin' on Vimeo

all the training these lads did paid off. I watched them do laps on the rec center waterslide while getting chased off by lifeguards. The dedication was incredible. They would sit around the shop outfitting their tubes for hours while watching the tube porn (er was it porntube?) in any case mad props!


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Dude, not seeing helmets with all those rocks around makes me shiver. Looks like fun though


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

No Entrance or Fuzzy tube boof? Weak...


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Those boys are profoundly unwell.


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

Most importantly, did they get Ice Cream for not parking at 32nd street?


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Although I know that it's not the first tube descent of Vallecito, that was awesome. Definitely pushing the limits of the sport to whole new levels. Kids these days.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

where was tube hauling the cooler full of beer, I thought that was standard protocol for tubing.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

lame


----------



## loot87 (Jun 30, 2008)

Check out the West Coast Lovin video that Niko also did.
NOT lame.


----------



## Cinnamonster (Jan 3, 2007)

smauk2 said:


> lame


How can you call that lame? Tubers are the explorers of the earth and by far the most progressive boaters in the whitewater world. If anything, kayaking is lame....


----------



## Warren (Dec 28, 2003)

Dorks. Hoarke another one, boys.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

His kayaking video was prime though no doubt about that


----------



## fullmer (Aug 23, 2006)

Niko and crew,

I think the tubing video is hilarious. It brought tears to my eyes also; not from boredom but from laughter. 

The short has a fine balance of realism and satire. It's a synthesis of Steve Fisher (the most extreme kayaker in the world) and Jonathan Swift (let them eat their babies).

I'm waiting for your next video--extreme tubing on Pandora's Box.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey loot87 is that a Clemson Tigers logo?


----------



## loot87 (Jun 30, 2008)

It is. I learned on the Chattooga. Great handle.


----------



## hullflyer (Aug 22, 2004)

Kayaking is all played out. Extreme tubing is the new vanguard for whitewater progression. A great tribute to Shane.
Long live Saucerboy!!!


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

loot87 said:


> It is. I learned on the Chattooga. Great handle.


I ask because I am from the same area. I am from Oconee County South Carolina. I grew up on the Chattooga, but have yet to paddle there. I did not start boating until I moved out west. I know crazy. I plan to hit Gauley Fest, and the Talluah Gorge release this year though


----------



## loot87 (Jun 30, 2008)

You need to hit Section III. If you're good with IV+, get someone to take you down Section IV. The Neely book actually gives decent descriptions of the rapids.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool man I planned to lurk around some raft outpost or outfitter stores to hook up with local boaters. If that does not work I know a few solid boaters in North Carolina. Where are you from.


----------



## loot87 (Jun 30, 2008)

Clemson native. I need to get back on it too. I don't get back much.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Same here I need to get back pretty bad. I have been out here for about two years. I miss good ol' South Carolina. I plan to boat in Colorado this year. If I get near where you are it would be good to boat with a fellow South Carolinian


----------



## loot87 (Jun 30, 2008)

For sure. We should meet up on Westwater sometime.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Actually I was thinking about putting in for a permit soon. What is your schedule like?


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

Niko, that vid was ill man! nice work, loved the satire, very effective. Def next level shit


----------



## Cinnamonster (Jan 3, 2007)

Glad you liked it fred! I'm not sure what you mean by "satire" though ... it was a pretty serious film. We tubed rockwood today... preparing for some heavier shit to come.... takin it to the next level fosho


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice work guys. What level was the water at?


----------



## Cinnamonster (Jan 3, 2007)

65 cfs. It was pretty high. We dont think anyone will ever go in there higher


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

Preparing for some "heavier shit" huh? Middle box no portages, boof the death pothole on the right (I hear those lame ass kayakers seal launch around it!), duck dive through the wood and sieves below (leave your life jacket and helmet at home to be sure you fit through the narrow slots), and on to Pandoras (the mellow runout)? Sounds like the "next level fosho," as they say...
That actually sounds like a really bad idea.


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

Cinna, I think it goes without saying that tubing is way more extreme than kayaking, so in an effort to be more awesome like your crew, we tubed the lower box of piedra yesterday at 150 cfs. gnarliest shit you've ever seen. I uploaded a pic. Anyone know if I can claim the first tube descent of eye of the needle? 

We're also looking for someone to show us the lines on 1st and 2nd gorge lime, if you guys don't mind taking a break from your heavier stuff.

Joking aside, this was actually a lot of fun, so for anyone looking to get on the river when there isn't enough water to boat it, try running it in a tube.


----------



## Cinnamonster (Jan 3, 2007)

shitouta: As far as the middle box goes, I think it's doable, but it would take at least a few six packs in addition to what you mentioned. Probably a lot of sunscreen too... 

Yakr: props on the piedra descent. I can't say if it's a first or not, but you should probably just go ahead and claim it. That's what we did. The pic certainly qualifies it as next level.


----------

